# Chicken and Rice



## JGDean (Jun 22, 2008)

I have some chicken breasts and a package of yellow rice. I always seem to over-cook the breasts. What time and temperature in the oven covered would you suggest.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 22, 2008)

kinda depends on the chicken. bone in or bone out?  skinless or with skin on?when we know that we can help.                babe


----------



## JGDean (Jun 23, 2008)

Boneless, skin off, half breasts


----------



## jkath (Jun 23, 2008)

did you happen to catch Bobby Flay's throwdown yesterday? They made arroz con pollo.
So tasty!
When I have chicken breasts, I generally don't bake them, since they dry out so quickly. Have you considered either cooking it on the stovetop or cutting the chicken up?
Or, you could precook the rice, mix in tiny diced carrots and peas, then make a pineapple/green onion glaze (with soy or teriyaki), coat the chicken and lay over the rice and bake. I'd say 350 till the juices run clear.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2008)

How long do you usually bake it? Try to cut down time, say by half, take it out of the owen and cut in into chicken and see how it looks like, if it's not ready put it back into oven, if it's ready then you're good.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2008)

If it were me I'd pound out the chicken very thin, cook it stovetop with the appropriate dusting of flour, salt, pepper, garlic, etc. (whatever seasonings you want), saute stove top for just a few minutes, turn overand cook another few minutes, remove from pan, cover with foil for about 10 minutes and you're done.  Top it on your rice.  Boneless, skinless can dry out very fast so I don't bake mine anymore.


----------



## Constance (Jun 23, 2008)

Cut chicken into strips and cook in with the rice. When the rice is done and the chicken tender, throw in some frozen peas or other vegies, cook a little longer and serve.

If there's no seasoning packet with your yellow rice, use a can of chicken broth as part of the cooking liquid, along with salt, pepper and seasonings of your choice. 
Or just throw in a packet of dry onion soup or Italian dressing mix. Or season with Cavender's Greek seasoning or go oriental with soy sauce.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 23, 2008)

People, people let's stay on the subject. The question was about baking, not the new recipe.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 24, 2008)

I baked the rice with broccolli and cheese sauce and stir-fried the seasoned chicken in strips. I agree that maybe baking isn't the best for breasts.


----------



## jkath (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, your recipe sounds just right! 
Sorry if some of us got off track - you'd think we were all crazy about cooking or something


----------



## GB (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you tried brining your breasts? That will add moisture (and flavor) to them and will guard against them drying out even if you over cook them. Just mix up some salt water (I don't measure, but it should taste like ocean water or maybe a little less salty) and soak then breasts in the fridge for 2-3 hours (but no more than that). Dry them off and cook however you want. 

The other option is to get a probe thermometer. this will tell you exactly when the chicken is ready to come out of the oven.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> People, people let's stay on the subject. The question was about baking, not the new recipe.



See?  Sometimes another option is the best way to go.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> See? Sometimes another option is the best way to go.


 

Sometimes for sure it is, but some times it is not


----------

